# Chimple, heater burn, sumpin else please tell me??



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just noticed this today. I fed him and he turned to get a piece of worm and I noticed this?? Whats the best treatment for this?? He is actin a little weird also. Really skiddish and wasnt. I dimmed the lights thinkn that he would swim around more and that he does but just more skidish.

PH 7.2
Nitirites 0
Nitrates 20
Ammonia 0
Temp 79

I did a water change 2 days ago also.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't see what you mean by that pic but hears a guess.
A chimple wouldn't come on from one day to the next, does he rub the glass alot?
Possibly heater burn??? not sure. Just add salt to the water or if you're really worried about it you can also add some Melafix. I hope he's alright, maybe a little spooked from 
his injury???


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I TRYED to make the picture a little better. I circled the bump on his side ...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone else?? He is scratchin that side on almost everything. Please help me. I dont want to loose this fish!


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

uuuhhhh a chimple is on the "chin" of the fish and is usually caused by the fish rubbing its face against the glass. As far as that little bump goes though I have no idea. Cancer?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry I have read so much stuff today and have no clue what anything is anymore LOL... Just dont wanna add the melafix and figure out that its sumpin else and have to wait.. I hope he makes it thru the night. Salt wouldnt hurt any would it?? Just to try sumpin thats not to crazy and can be taken out thru a water change.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

any decor in the tank it might be an abrasion. Get some melafix bro.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just 2 plants (fake) and a big piece of drift wood. One is fabric like and the other is plastic. Could be a abrasion he likes to sit around the plastic one. Should I raise the temp a little or just leave it at 79??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

temp is fine but you really should have it around 82ish. My geryi had that same mark sorry bro i was a little tipsy when i replied. Its most likely heater burn. Some melafix should definitely do the trick the other thing you need is patience and in a few weeks it should be gone.


----------

